# Storage of Ammo



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just had a load of ammo come today. I already know I need to keep it away form extreme temps and humidity.....does it matter how the ammo is stacked long term...meaning primer up, primer down, on its side?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That has never made a difference in my stored ammo. Keep it dry. I like to keep mine in the house (around room temp.) and off of any concrete floor.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am keeping it in the house as well inside a sealed ammo box....just wondered if it mattered how I stacked them to get all of it to fit.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had ammo in temperatures ranging from -35 to +155, from less than 10 % to 99 % humidity. It was at times upside down and sideways. The only stuff that gave me trouble was cheap .22 Long Rifle that was never subjected to the extremes.

I wouldn't worry much about it unless you are in a tornado which does strange things to closed containers.

tumbleweed


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think it matters much. I have mine stacked in my range bag (except for what is loaded of course), as I don't have much on hand at the moment. Never heard anyone say "this is how you must store your ammo."


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Speer packages their boxes of Lawman ammo vertically in a case, at least that's my experience from purchasing many cases of their 9mm ammo. The boxes could be sitting in the case like that for months before it gets to the user. They've always worked well for me however, I prefer to store the boxes right side up horizontally but I don't think it matters much either.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Those surplus metal ammo cans are excellent for long-term storage.


----------

